# Still Needing Lease



## 270 Sendero (Jun 7, 2006)

Want to get in a QDM lease withing 2-2 1/2 hrs from Atlanta.  Love to bow hunt and rifle hunt, shoot only quality bucks but will shoot my fair share of does.  Any replies would be wonderful and thanks.


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is information on our quality club in Putnam  County.   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=65184


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jun 8, 2006)

ok,


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 9, 2006)

*have 407 acres in tablot county ga*

We are looking for 4 good members. give me a call at 770- 943-7758 . or email me at deerhunter3670@yahoo.com.


----------



## ysbulldawg (Jun 9, 2006)

Hancock county club needs 4-5 new members.
400 ac. of good hunting land appox. 4mi.west of sparta.
If interested call 779-402-7506


----------



## gpigate (Jun 9, 2006)

family style club.  lots of land need 2 members.  Warren County outside of warrenton.  Currently 4 hunters, will take 2 more

803 781 5765

Greg


----------



## dcha_hunting (Jun 10, 2006)

*Dm*

Check out www.douglascountyhunting.com.  We are not exclusively a QDM club but we have self imposed QDM regulations on several tracts of our land.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jun 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 21, 2006)

If you don't sign up with my friend in Talbot we have a little land in Meriwether.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 21, 2006)

Check out our post, 989 ac. Marion County QDM Club.
Madison.


----------



## chughes (Jul 17, 2006)

I have 535 acres in warren co. outside of Camak. All sorts of timber options. if you need more info call me 706-264-5524 or e-mail cjhughes5044@yahoo.com Thank You


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 17, 2006)

270 S, we still have a few openings in our club. Check out our post and PM your # or call me between 7-10pm at 706-681-3203 ask for Madison.

We are located just south of Buena Vista, Ga. about 2-2.5 hrs. from Atl.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 23, 2006)

Are you still looking ?


----------



## chughes (Jul 23, 2006)

We are looking for 2-3 members in Warren co. on 535 acres. $500 Give me a call 706-264-5524 or e-mail cjhughes5044@yahoo.com Thanks Chad


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jul 24, 2006)

Mad Racks said:
			
		

> Are you still looking ?



yes


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 30, 2006)

Check out my Terrell County post. Maybe that will help you.
Sue


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jul 31, 2006)

looked at a few leases all have been brown or down type hunting so still looking


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 31, 2006)

*if you need a place*

I have land in Talbot co GA. WE ARE QDM . call me at 770-943 -7758 We have 3 spots open.


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Aug 24, 2006)

check out 1330 acres post from wilkes co. only 30 miles east of athens. call mack 7-527-4312. e-mail ftgu1@bellsouth.net


----------



## newtonr (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a lease in chambers county, Al. 1 hour from Atlanta. 800 acres, $1000.00 a year. Give me a call at 706-590-0969.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 25, 2006)

270 S, call me between 7-10pm at 706-681-3203, ask for Madison or PM your # and I'll  call with more info. showing lease this weekend.


----------



## ROCKEY (Sep 28, 2006)

2300 ACRES IN WARREN COUNTY.  $700.00  PER YEAR, POWER, WATER, CABINS, SHOWERS AND 17 ACRE LAKE.  QDM FOR 7 YEARS, HARDWOODS, TALL AND SHORT PINES, CREEKS AND RIVERS AND GOOD ROADS.  CONTACT 404-597-8139.


----------

